
Ask HN: Enough video content out there today to learn everything as web dev? - Onixelen
If you have a hard time reading, is there enough video content out there today for you to learn everything you should know as a web developer? It definitely seems like it.<p>Can this assertion also be extended to mobile and desktop software development and computer science and software development concepts?
======
webmethod
Could you expand on "a hard time reading"? Is this only for long tutorials or
for any text?

I believe [https://teamtreehouse.com/](https://teamtreehouse.com/) uses a lot
of videos in their courses. However, I do think it would be challenging to
learn to develop websites by exclusively relying on videos.

When developing a website, you'll come across various challenges, bugs,
conflicts, etc., and a large number of them will require reading docs, help
forums, etc., to solve.

Perhaps graphic design may be a better option?

~~~
Onixelen
> Could you expand on "a hard time reading"? Is this only for long tutorials
> or for any text?

I seem to have a hard time with long text. I seem to be able to read forums
okay since I'm reading all this here. I had no problem reading what you wrote.

> Perhaps graphic design may be a better option?

I was really looking forward to web dev.

